# Copper - Decliration of independance



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 8, 2008)

*Copper work*

Here are some of the other things that I do in my spare time.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 8, 2008)

*Other interests*

Here are some more pics.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 8, 2008)

Those are VERY nice works.  Pretty darn good pictures too... The one that has what I assume is your daughter in it could almost be a work of art of its own.


----------



## amosfella (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice.  I have been thinking about getting a lazer engraver, but I think a CNC milling machine will be coming first.


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your creative art work with us.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 8, 2008)

Please note that using the laser was only part of the process making these items.


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful work Constant, thanks for sharing!:wink:


----------



## amosfella (Dec 8, 2008)

I know it's only part of the process.  But the laser makes things a lot easier to put together and such.
If you dont' mind me asking, what kind of laser do you have??


----------



## CaptG (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice work.  Keep it up and keep on showing us.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 8, 2008)

amosfella said:


> I know it's only part of the process. But the laser makes things a lot easier to put together and such.
> If you dont' mind me asking, what kind of laser do you have??


 

100 W Watercooled Explorer


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 8, 2008)

I am deleting my original post here and offering Constant my apology in public. I sent him an email explaining my thoughts on his work which is very very good and he is a talented individual. I do not want this post to wind up as a pile-on thing as the pen thing did. I did explain to him I am a scrollsaw artisan and explained how we have a constant problem competeing with laser crafted work. It is something that is becoming increasingly harder and harder to fight because of the laser technology and the prices are steadly droping. I am passionate of my work as I know he is also. I hope he realizes that too. I should have counted to 10 before I hit the send button because I know all too well how easy it is to just type something and the regret it later,but it happened. I hope he accepts my appology. It was not intent to bring turmoil but I got caught up with my passion . 

To all others here as well my apology.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 9, 2008)

*Some people just don't get it!*



jttheclockman said:


> I am glad you are showing those here on a pen turning site and not a scrolling site because if you thought you took flack with your pens you surely would take on some heat on a scrolling site. And I would lead the charge on that one


 
Why don't you go ahead and be an idiot. Once again you are assuming.
The African elephant was made from a photo that *I* took in the Kruger National Park in South Africa. The leopard was done with permission from 
*Mike Williams *who made the pattern*.*
Would you like me to prove that? I think the problem here is that not many people are this versatile and you think that if you have a niche than you are the only person who can create or design things. 

Here are some more pictures of the same DOI project that I am working on. I am busy making a replica of the Statue of Liberty torch scale 1:20
This all made out of flat 3/32 copper sheets. The top railing took me 11 hours to cut out on a scroll saw. ( Oh I also have a scroll saw - JT )
This just show some more things that I can do. I spend most of my time doing good and create and make things and using my brain that the good Lord gave me and not looking for where I can criticize other people.
Why don't you(JT) show some of your stuff and lets pick your great ideas apart and lets assume you ripped people off until you can prove otherwise!

If there are more claims to my work please let me know so I can put you on my list of people who needs to get credit when my work is displayed in public view.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 9, 2008)

Constant;  Thank you for sharing your creativity with us.
I particularly liked the first one!


----------



## rherrell (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been working with sheet metal for 38 years, not artwork mind you but industrial stuff, so I know a little bit about it. Your work is breath taking, show us more!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 9, 2008)

I really like the bar!  Wish I had a room big enough for a piece like that.  I admire your craftsmanship (whatever tools you are using, you are using them beautifully).


----------



## fiferb (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful work. You are truly an artist.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 9, 2008)

GoodTurns said:


> I really like the bar! Wish I had a room big enough for a piece like that. I admire your craftsmanship (whatever tools you are using, you are using them beautifully).


 
I did not make the bar just the copper top and the copper inlay with the Circa History Guild logo in the middle.
That Bar/ Counter comes from France and I think it dates back to the 1600's. It is in a museum in Atlanta An the person who owns it is John Adams. He is from the same family as our 2nd president .


----------



## leehljp (Dec 9, 2008)

Fantastic work! I really like the Declaration of Independence. Got a couple of distant relative's names on it!

Your work is amazing! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 9, 2008)

Great looking items.


----------



## Grizz (Dec 9, 2008)

And that is the reason why I  try not to make money at Scrolling anymore.  Lasers and CNC machines make it impossible to compete with.  I only do Word Art Scrolling for the most part anymore.  Or special gifts for friends and family.  Not that I'm complaining, if I had a laser or CNC I'd use it to for some mass producing.


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 9, 2008)

Constant, you're work is awesome. You're not just engraving crap from Laserbits.com and reselling it, you're using the laser as a tool for art. Don't worry about the scrollsaw guys giving you crap. They can't even compete, and it's not worth your effort to argue with them.

 I'm sure when the printing press came out, the caligraphers barked quite a bit, but how many handwritten books are on the shelves now? My parents bought a laser engraver and it's pretty cool what you can do with it. It's a paradigm shift that will make scrollwork practically obsolete, like it or not everyone. And hey, how do you think woodcarvers working by hand liked it when the scrollsaw came out? You can hang on to old technology for a hobby and nostalgic value, but moving forward, these lasers will become the new standard and we should look to use them for all their capabilities and try to push the envelope even further. That's what you're doing Constant, and I look forward to seeing what else you can do.


----------



## Skye (Dec 9, 2008)

Grizz said:


> And that is the reason why I  try not to make money at Scrolling anymore.  Lasers and CNC machines make it impossible to compete with.



For most of us maybe. Who was it recently who posted a link to an older man's website who made clocks? His manual work was friggin nuts!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 9, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> I am deleting my original post here and offering Constant my apology in public.
> To all others here as well my apology.


 
It takes a man to come forward and apologize and I accept your apology.
 
All is well now!
 
I just want to thank you all for the kind words.
 
Constant 
www.lazerlinez.com


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 9, 2008)

It takes an even better man to forgive!:wink:


----------



## wolftat (Dec 10, 2008)

Constant Laubscher said:


> It takes a man to come forward and apologize and I accept your apology.
> 
> All is well now!
> 
> ...


 Talent and class....nice.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 10, 2008)

Umm Constant?  I have a question for you ..... I noticed in your first couple of photos .... you have the Declaration of Independence.  Did you actually write that yourself or is it a copy?    :biggrin::biggrin:  

(Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## markgum (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome work.


----------



## woodboys (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry I forgot what the first pictures were like when I seen the torch. You're doing an awesome job on her. Can't wait to see the rest when you're done.


----------

